# Smoking-Meat.com added to Chef Rasshad's Forum List



## bigcitybbq (Jul 18, 2005)

Smoking-Meat.com has been added to Chef Rasshad's Forum list below:
[web:210bbddb5f]http://www.rasshad.com/links-forums.htm[/web:210bbddb5f]


----------

